# Cl Listing For Logan Taper Attachment



## Nogoingback (Dec 17, 2016)

Portland OR CL has a listing for a set of taper attachment tools for the 10" Logan and I thought someone
might have an interest:

*LOGAN METAL LATHE TAPER ATTACHMENT - $450 (La Center, WA)*

*

*


----------



## expressline99 (Dec 17, 2016)

If I were closer I'd be over there working a deal.


----------

